# Genteel lancing device



## hendrikar3 (Nov 16, 2018)

Any body glut any experience with this device?

Daughter got found out in clinic that she was falsely calibrating her pump and not testing her blood. Reason why was that it hurts.

Does this help anyone's kids?  

It's expensive but if it is less painful I will get one


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi Hendrikar3, welcome to the forum  Hadn't heard of this device, so looked it up - they're not cheap, are they? Some lancing devices are better than others - what has she been using (or rather, not using)? Sometimes technique can help to reduce pain, so it might be worth having a read of Painless Pricks, by Alan S which gives some useful tips  Personally, I have always used an Accuchek Multiclix (there's a new one now called the 'Fastclix'), and it's consistently voted by our members here as the best, so if she's not got one it might be worth asking about getting one. Just thinking about the longer term expense really, as presumably the Genteel requires its own lancets, which may not be available on prescription.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Nov 16, 2018)

When she does test, is she pricking in the side of her finger? It does hurt more on the pad of the finger. I know this won’t be practical at school, but we found placing ice on the finger before testing helped a bit as it numbed the skin.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 16, 2018)

Could it be her lancing device is set too high.


----------

